# Water Buffalo



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

I've always avoided posting these here 'cause I'm not sure if they're considered "exotic" but who cares, I'll do it anyway! Here are a few of our water buffalo. I know they look in a terrible state 'cause they've been in the shed all winter but we put them out for the summer today (a 3/4 hour job involving lots of bruises and horn bashings) so I'll get some better pictures when I can catch them in the sun or wallowing in the pond.
































































A cow and calf out last year


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

awesome, though why do you keep them? what produce do you get... isnt buffalo mozzerella mad from their milk?


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

cbarnes1987 said:


> awesome, though why do you keep them? what produce do you get... isnt buffalo mozzerella mad from their milk?


Exotic meat. And I do have a giant pair of horns that I'm yet to craft something out of lol.

And yeah, buffalo mozzerella is buffalo milk but we recently (3 years ago lol) moved farms and they new farm doesn't have a milking parlour so we can't milk them.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

They're interesting and a bit different, not something you see everyday on here. :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Ayra said:


> I've always avoided posting these here 'cause I'm not sure if they're considered "exotic" but who cares, I'll do it anyway! Here are a few of our water buffalo. I know they look in a terrible state 'cause they've been in the shed all winter but we put them out for the summer today (a 3/4 hour job involving lots of bruises and horn bashings) so I'll get some better pictures when I can catch them in the sun or wallowing in the pond.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


very nice, Must say I have eaten buffalo meat and it was VERY taste :notworthy: wish I could get it round my way :bash::bash: rather than having to order HUGE order online from a exotic meat place


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to ask.... are these dwa?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Fab.....right up my street! Love the big hoof stock. We could do with more of it on here (every time I see another APH thread, I die a little inside)!
Thanks for posting


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

They are lovely.

I LOVE buffalo mozzy - my face cheese ever - so creamy and smooth! Please get the equipment to make some and I will personally sign a years contract for a delivery of it every week!!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

mrcriss said:


> Fab.....right up my street! Love the big hoof stock. We could do with more of it on here (every time I see another APH thread, I die a little inside)!
> Thanks for posting


 
Me too, i get fed up of APH threads or skunk threads, it`s sooo refreshing to see the bigger sruff on here.

Where in Lancs are you as i`m also in Lancs & would love to see them if poss.:notworthy:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I do like the APHs and skunks, but agree it is nice to see something a bit unusual. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovely! I agree Chris, its nice to hear of something other than ferret & Bengal cat threads in the exotic section, & African Pygmy Hedgehogs.

I also wondered where in Lancashire you are OP, Im in Preston.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

naja-naja said:


> I have to ask.... are these dwa?


Domestic buffalo like these aren't DWA but wild ones are. It's based on how many generations captive bred they are though to my knowledge there's no set definition and it's down to the licenser to decide whether they're consider wild (DWA) or domestic.



beaniebopps said:


> They are lovely.
> 
> I LOVE buffalo mozzy - my face cheese ever - so creamy and smooth! Please get the equipment to make some and I will personally sign a years contract for a delivery of it every week!!


No can do I'm afraid. Though feel free to come round with a bucket and a helmet and try milking them yourself :Na_Na_Na_Na:



wayakinwolf said:


> Me too, i get fed up of APH threads or skunk threads, it`s sooo refreshing to see the bigger sruff on here.
> 
> Where in Lancs are you as i`m also in Lancs & would love to see them if poss.:notworthy:





Zoo-Man said:


> Lovely! I agree Chris, its nice to hear of something other than ferret & Bengal cat threads in the exotic section, & African Pygmy Hedgehogs.
> 
> I also wondered where in Lancashire you are OP, Im in Preston.


I'm in Blacko, inbetween Gisburn and Nelson. The Pendle Way goes right past our house and through our land so if you're ever going that way give me a PM and I'd be delighted to take you up to see them (you can't see them from the public footpath).


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words.

By the way when I said moving them took 3/4 hours, I meant 3 or 4 hours, not 3 quarters of an hour (I wish!!!).


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely beasts.


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, pretty cool. 
Would be nice to read more about exotic hoof stock here.

So how common are domestic water buffalo in the UK ?


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

1930sam said:


> Wow, pretty cool.
> Would be nice to read more about exotic hoof stock here.
> 
> So how common are domestic water buffalo in the UK ?


Not particularly common. I've heard of at least two other farms with them but never seen any others. Obviously there's more than just us but you don't hear much of them.


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

Its the first Ive heard of them in the UK at all, what breed are they if you are sending them for meat? Romanian ?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

1930sam said:


> Wow, pretty cool.
> Would be nice to read more about exotic hoof stock here.
> 
> So how common are domestic water buffalo in the UK ?


There used to be some at Ponderosa in Heckmondwike. That was in the days before it was opened to the public anyway. Not sure if they still have them. They were very friendly though!


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> There used to be some at Ponderosa in Heckmondwike. That was in the days before it was opened to the public anyway. Not sure if they still have them. They were very friendly though!


Ponderosa: Rural Thereapeutic Centre, Heckmondwike, West Yorkshire. A great family day out, see our rare breeds, farm animals, reptiles and lakes 

Don't seem to have them anymore. 

Its interesting that Asian animals tend to be more docile than there African equivalents. 

Quite interesting to see the other bovine species being kept, either for food or in zoos. I get the impression that its much less common in the UK than in most other European countries.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

1930sam said:


> Its the first Ive heard of them in the UK at all, what breed are they if you are sending them for meat? Romanian ?


Yep, Romanian


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

1930sam said:


> Ponderosa: Rural Thereapeutic Centre, Heckmondwike, West Yorkshire. A great family day out, see our rare breeds, farm animals, reptiles and lakes
> 
> Don't seem to have them anymore.


Well it was a very long time ago that I went to play with them. I used to be friendly with the owner of the farm, and the buffalo used to run with llamas. She would take me in to play with them


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

:mf_dribble:I'm a bit jealous. Not of the llamas though I don't like being spat at.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

1930sam said:


> :mf_dribble:I'm a bit jealous. Not of the llamas though I don't like being spat at.


I've kept many llamas, alpacas and even camels before, and never been spat at. It's like skunks spraying.....so long as they're well socialised, they really need pushing before they do it.


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

I've had a problem with llamas doing it to me before, I've only seen them as a visitor though. Ive been around bactrians a fair bit and I've heard that bactrian camels spit is fantastically horrible.


----------



## mark_eas (Mar 19, 2010)

Pictures have gone :-(


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ayra said:


> Exotic meat. And I do have a giant pair of horns that I'm yet to craft something out of lol.
> 
> And yeah, buffalo mozzerella is buffalo milk but we recently (3 years ago lol) moved farms and they new farm doesn't have a milking parlour so we can't milk them.


Find a knife forum, buffalo horn is used lots for handles!!!

I'm sure if you get horns off each buffalo when they are killed for meat, you could make a fair bit of cash just from the horns!


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

mark_eas said:


> Pictures have gone :-(


Moved the pictures on photobucket by accident. I'll make a new post tonight


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Find a knife forum, buffalo horn is used lots for handles!!!
> 
> I'm sure if you get horns off each buffalo when they are killed for meat, you could make a fair bit of cash just from the horns!


You need to know how to do it though don't you  I made my ex girlfriend a candle holder out of a pair of cow horns which looked pretty cool but the buffalo horns are way too big for that.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ayra said:


> You need to know how to do it though don't you  I made my ex girlfriend a candle holder out of a pair of cow horns which looked pretty cool but the buffalo horns are way too big for that.


My dad uses horns and antlers to put on the end of walking sticks and stuff like that.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ayra said:


> You need to know how to do it though don't you  I made my ex girlfriend a candle holder out of a pair of cow horns which looked pretty cool but the buffalo horns are way too big for that.


 need to know how to do what? :lol2:

being a custom knife forum a few members might have a good idea :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

